# Cool Online Logo Creator.



## rishitells (Jan 5, 2010)

*Online Logo Creators.........*

Link: *www.logoyes.com/logocreator.php

I came across this site while browsing, and decided to share it.
It's the Best logo creator I've seen ever.
Hope you will like it. 

If you know about other similar sites please share.......


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^It's awesome! I'll show ye mine soon.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 6, 2010)

o man thats just awesome site.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## staticsid (Jan 6, 2010)

Isn't it paid ?


----------



## rishitells (Jan 6, 2010)

^^No, It's completely free to use, as far as I think.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 6, 2010)

Its not free at all. Have you even tried to create a logo and checked the final result?


----------



## rishitells (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, didn't check it that much. 
But it's just cool, isn't it.

You can also try these
- *Official Seal Maker*
- *Warning Label Generator*

The first one is really gud 
Hope you will like them.


----------

